# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Melissa Dettwiller

## isis

Φανταστική αθλήτρια  :02. Love:   και από τις πιο ..............  :01. Embarassed:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RUHL

που να την δειτε να μηλαει σε ενα αλλο φορουμ  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  το τοπικ της εχει 3,563 απαντησεις  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Antonio

:03. Clapping:

----------


## isis

Μερικές ακόμη :

----------


## peris

αν και καθυστερημενα φαντασου λεει να κανεις κοιλιακους και να κανεις αρσεις αυτη απο πανω σου σκυβοντας ετσι πανω στο προσωπο σου :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## vagg

πολυ σιλικονη...χααχαχχα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως για τους μύς που έχει υποστηρίζει και το σεχυ και θυληκό , είναι αυτό που λέμε η τόχεις η δεν τόχεις. 

μπράβο την μελίσσα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## leangains

ΥΟΥΟΥΟYΟΟΟOO 

Ωραίος ο ISIS  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Johnnie77

Πολύ ωραίο κορμί

----------

